# Refresh my memory here...



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm losing it.

When I first got my R-15 I had it setup in my bedroom and I could swear I setup the remote to turn off both the TV and the R-15 when I hit the "pwr" button with the switch in the DIRECTV position. I'm pretty sure it at least turned off the TV when I pressed the "off" button under "TV Power".

Well that was months ago, a short while after that I moved the R-15 to my living room however now that I have a second HR10-250 I moved the R-15 back to my bedroom. This is where it gets strange. Not only do I not remember how I got both units to power off when pressing the "pwr" button with the switch in the DIRECTV position, but the "off" button under "TV Power" doesn't do anything for the TV, it powers off the R-15. I have to slide the switch to "TV" and hit the "pwr" button to turn off the TV seperately.

How can I set it up so that the "pwr" button powers up/down the TV and R-15 at the same time with the switch in the DIRECTV position? Or at least how can I get the "TV Power" buttons to actually work on the TV?

I've tried all 3 codes that they have for my TV, 2 work but neither handle the on/off situation like I could swear it used to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no "trick" to it... unless someone has a link.

All you do is set the remote. If it shuts both off, it shuts both off.

In my bedroom and back bedroom, I have to do the procedure you list (slide it over to turn the TV off)

I am hoping the new remotes (at the end of the month and August) correct that problem.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

No, it's not the remote, RunnerFL is just doing it wrong. You don't press the pwr button to turn both the DirecTV unit and the TV off, you press off on the TV power button.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am hoping the new remotes (at the end of the month and August) correct that problem.


New remotes? Will they be available to anyone who wants or needs them?

My Sony TV's work great with the D* remote but not the Samsung in the bedroom. It requires the slide/push scenario described above. It's a PITA, and my wife can't figure it out. (I could say she's a PITA, too, but I won't)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> No, it's not the remote, RunnerFL is just doing it wrong. You don't press the pwr button to turn both the DirecTV unit and the TV off, you press off on the TV power button.


That could be it but I think he might have missed typed and meant the on/of buttons on the right side. If this is the case your problem may be that the remote is not able to program the "on" and "off" button for the TV. I have this exact issue at my house. The R-15 in the basement and the bedroom work with and turn off/on the TV and the R15 with the "on"/"off" buttons, but the one in the living room will only turn on/off the R15. Even thought the remote will turn on/off the TV with the "power" button in the TV position on the remote. For some reason some of the TV on/off codes don't program over to the "on"/"off" button from the "power" button when it's in TV mode.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> New remotes? Will they be available to anyone who wants or needs them?
> 
> My Sony TV's work great with the D* remote but not the Samsung in the bedroom. It requires the slide/push scenario described above. It's a PITA, and my wife can't figure it out. (I could say she's a PITA, too, but I won't)


Did you read the stickied thread in the General DirecTV Disscussion forum? All of the information is there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jonaswan2...

You might be lucky enough to have a TV that works that way.
It doesn't work for all TV's that...

I have two in my home both about 8 years old. A Samsung and a Toshiba
The TV-OFF button does nothing.

For the RC23 remote to power off my TV, I have to slide it over to the TV mode, and hit the center power button.

The TV ON/OFF buttons on the top left, have no control over two of my TV's.

The basement TV, I can hit the center power button (while in DirecTV mode) and it will turn off both. In addition, I can slide over to TV mode and hit TV-OFF and it will just turn the tV off.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> New remotes? Will they be available to anyone who wants or needs them?


Yes, they will be available for purchase to anyone...
There is a thread in the General forum describing them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> No, it's not the remote, RunnerFL is just doing it wrong. You don't press the pwr button to turn both the DirecTV unit and the TV off, you press off on the TV power button.


As I stated the "off" under "TV Power" does not turn the TV off. I know how to use a remote control.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no "trick" to it... unless someone has a link.
> 
> All you do is set the remote. If it shuts both off, it shuts both off.
> 
> ...


Man, I could have sworn that when I first installed the R15 in the bedroom that the "pwr" button in the top middle of the remote powered both off simultaneously.

One would also wonder why if the "pwr" button works with the slider in the "TV" position then why wouldn't the "on" and "off" under "TV Power" also work. Strange.

Looks like I now have to buy a Harmony for the bedroom. Love the 880 in the living room.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The basement TV, I can hit the center power button (while in DirecTV mode) and it will turn off both. In addition, I can slide over to TV mode and hit TV-OFF and it will just turn the tV off.


Earl are you sure about that? I'm pretty postive it's the "on" and "off" buttons that do that not the "power" button. I not at home so I can't check it. I'm pretty sure the Power button is for the mode your in only. I can't say 100% because it's just become a habit now.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the RC23 remote and I use the 2 buttons on the right, labeled TV Power. Using those controls the TV AND the R15. Both come on and go off at the same time with those buttons. I never use the center button and the selector switch at the top is always on the first position, the D* logo.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Earl are you sure about that? I'm pretty postive it's the "on" and "off" buttons that do that not the "power" button. I not at home so I can't check it. I'm pretty sure the Power button is for the mode your in only. I can't say 100% because it's just become a habit now.


99% positive that on my Sansui TV in the basement, I had to only hit the center button (and it would turn both on and off).

I could also use the right TV buttons to control it seperately...

I would test it, but I already demoted my R10 to the basement, and the R15 was moved up to the bedroom.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> I have the RC23 remote and I use the 2 buttons on the right, labeled TV Power. Using those controls the TV AND the R15. Both come on and go off at the same time with those buttons. I never use the center button and the selectro switch at the top is always on the first position, the D* logo.


I just picked up a brand new R15 last week and mine works exactly like sheridans with my 10 year old Mitsubishi.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am at home right now, and I double-checked before I posted that information.

If the selector switch is any other position than the D* position, it will only control what has been programmed for that selection. In the D* position, it controls both the R15 and the TV. (assuming you programmed the code for the tv)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> I am at home right now, and I double-checked before I posted that information.
> 
> If the selector switch is any other position than the D* position, it will only control what has been programmed for that selection. In the D* position, it controls both the R15 and the TV. (assuming you programmed the code for the tv)


That's what I thought. Maybe Earl's remote was different some how?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It could be different TV, Different Code, Different Result


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

RunnerFL, try some of the other remote codes listed for your tv. I have come across your problem while programming the remote on some installs. Every once in a while, entering one of the other codes will fix the issue.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Take this for what it's worth considering it's source (R15 manual, page 8 of the pdf. Not page 8 of the manual a picture of the remote).

"PWR: Turn's other equipment on and off, as selected with the MODE SWITCH"
"TV POWER ON/OFF: Turns your TV and DIRECTV Plus Receiver on and off"

Checked this last night and this is the way mine works (at the two locations that it works). All my remotes have the skip loops not the -> button (don't know if maybe that's the differance or not).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I KNEW something controlled the power for both at the same time. See jonaswan2, I know what I'm talking about so there was no reason to flame me.

Now if I can just get mine to do that again. I only get 3 codes for my TV and I've tried all 3. Only 2 actually work on the TV and neither setup the power the way I know that it was. I was just thinking there was an extra code you had to enter, like you do for "arming" the "TV Input" button by entering 960.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I KNEW something controlled the power for both at the same time. See jonaswan2, I know what I'm talking about so there was no reason to flame me.
> 
> Now if I can just get mine to do that again. I only get 3 codes for my TV and I've tried all 3. Only 2 actually work on the TV and neither setup the power the way I know that it was. I was just thinking there was an extra code you had to enter, like you do for "arming" the "TV Input" button by entering 960.


What? I just corrected you. As I said, you use the TV off button to turn both the reciever off and the TV off, not the pwr button. The pwr button only turns off your selected device. Sorry if I sounded like I was flaming you.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

This thread reminds me of the story about the blind men trying to describe an elephant. Obviously some of us have TV's that the remote can control with the right-hand buttons and some don't, and then some of us - like me - have both. And maybe some of us don't even have the same model remote!


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, they will be available for purchase to anyone...
> There is a thread in the General forum describing them.


_Purchase?_ If the old one doesn't work as advertised, I should get a new one for free!

:sure:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I KNEW something controlled the power for both at the same time. See jonaswan2, I know what I'm talking about so there was no reason to flame me.
> 
> Now if I can just get mine to do that again. I only get 3 codes for my TV and I've tried all 3. Only 2 actually work on the TV and neither setup the power the way I know that it was. I was just thinking there was an extra code you had to enter, like you do for "arming" the "TV Input" button by entering 960.


I don't know why but the other thing that I have different on in my living rooom setup (where the tv on/off doesn't work) is the stereo volume is linked to all modes where the other 2 r15 are linked to the TV. So you may want to try reprograming you remote to work with the TV volume in all modes or try defaulting the remote.

(more from the manual, page 26 of the pdf)

"Once your remote is programmed to work with your TV, the VOL and MUTE key control the TV regardless of the slide switch position. If you would like to change the VOL and MUTE to work with another component, you can. Simply set up your remote to work with the component, and then move the slide switch to the position you would like to lock the VOL and MUTE keys to. Point the remote away from your DIRECTV Plus Receiver and press and hold MUTE and SELECT until the light near the slide switch blinks twice (about 5 seconds). Enter 9-9-3. The light will blink twice, indicating the VOL and MUTE are now locked to the chosen component, no matter what position the slide switch is in."

or this

"Factory Defaults
To reset all the functions of the remote control to the factory defaults, follow these steps:
1) Point the remote away from your DIRECTV Plus Receiver and components. Press and
hold MUTE and SELECT until the light above the slide switch on the remote fl ashes
twice (about 5 seconds).
2) Enter 9-8-1. The light on the remote will fl ash twice, indicating you have cleared AV1,AV2 and TV modes."


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

The remote I have has the ->| button, and it does seem a little qwerky at times. I always have the switch set in the D* mode. A couple times it has turned off ONLY the TV using the "TV OFF" button. And at one point it did not control the volume on the TV for a few minutes. I had to move the switch to the TV mode and back, then it operated normally again. Maybe some reliability issues with the new remotes.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> I am at home right now, and I double-checked before I posted that information.
> 
> If the selector switch is any other position than the D* position, it will only control what has been programmed for that selection. In the D* position, it controls both the R15 and the TV. (assuming you programmed the code for the tv)


mine is just like yours on a 12 year old sony.


----------

